# Tractors'n Plows Blowers And Back Blades



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey everyone looking at buying plows for next season for our tractors and possibly a back blade and a blower. I would like anyone who's got tractors to post there pictures for ideas! Thanks for everyone's time! Look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Tractor Set Up*



cole22;1130928 said:


> Hey everyone looking at buying plows for next season for our tractors and possibly a back blade and a blower. I would like anyone who's got tractors to post there pictures for ideas! Thanks for everyone's time! Look forward to seeing the pictures.


Hey ya go..... and good luck....

tymusic


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Tractor w/ Plows*

2008 Kubota M108X
16' Daniels Wing Plow
16' Ebling Backblade


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Nice Equipment*

Love the Kubota.... looks great and I can imagine it works fantastic...

Al


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yea it works nice. Fun to plow in!


StratfordPusher;1131175 said:


> Love the Kubota.... looks great and I can imagine it works fantastic...
> 
> Al


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

how about some old school ones, ford 600 with 7ft back blade, got a couple more pics if anyone wants to see them


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks lets keep' em coming. Also add what you don't like something the way it works, if anything! Thanks


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Check out the deere in my pics of last season. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107839
We love that tractor! Does better then the skids do in most situations. Its a sub of mine that owns it. Hes building a 8 foot back drag blade for it and thinking about buying a blower.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Not quite as old school but (if it works) my Massey 275, 8' Speeco hydraulic angle blade on the 3 point and front-end loader with too small of a bucket. I am working towards a 8' blade for the front. This is about the same time frame as MikeS's pics, those storms made me a convert. A cab would be nice but if I dress for it I can stay warm, just don't plan on me touching a shovel without dropping a few layers.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice MF.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Love the Kubota's. Nice pictures guys.


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

What's with the back blades anyways? What purpose do they serve if you already have a plow on the front? excuse the dumb question, I just haven't seen very many of those, at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Go on youtube JDdave is got a bunch of videos on there so show you how well they work!. There use to help you darn ner double the snow with one pass.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Back Drags*



BMB Plowing;1131846 said:


> What's with the back blades anyways? What purpose do they serve if you already have a plow on the front? excuse the dumb question, I just haven't seen very many of those, at least in my neck of the woods.


Hey Bud, back blades can almost double the snow that a tractor can move, not to mention the 
extra scraping helps with the quality of the job.. great for loading docks etc... my tractor operators love them and use them all the time in conjuction with the front blades..

Makes driveways a 2 minute breeze....


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

Gotcha, so basically anything the front plow doesn't pick up, your back blade does. I've just never seen anyone around here use one or have one before.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

blmc5150;1131087 said:


> 2008 Kubota M108X
> 16' Daniels Wing Plow
> 16' Ebling Backblade
> 
> ...


Nice tractor, Ebling seems to have a constant flow of plows coming out of their shop lately.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yea, I just got another one for our new truck also. We got 3 of his 16 footers and 2 other brand 16 footers on 5 of our 7 trucks. Awesome!


Jelinek61;1132074 said:


> Nice tractor, Ebling seems to have a constant flow of plows coming out of their shop lately.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

blmc5150;1132538 said:


> Yea, I just got another one for our new truck also. We got 3 of his 16 footers and 2 other brand 16 footers on 5 of our 7 trucks. Awesome!


What other brand do you have? B&B? I've heard they are pretty good. I'm living in kentwood while i go to GVSU and you sure do see a lot of ebling's around GR.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

BMB Plowing;1131992 said:


> Gotcha, so basically anything the front plow doesn't pick up, your back blade does. I've just never seen anyone around here use one or have one before.


Yup, most guys when doing a long push will let the back blade fill up first then put the front one down. Or when doing short driveways with a picup truck they back up to the garage door and drop the backblade then pull all the snow to the road then use the front plow to stack the pile at the end of the drive.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

1 B&B and 1 swingwing. I like the eblings best.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

blmc5150;1134346 said:


> 1 B&B and 1 swingwing. I like the eblings best.


Thats good to know, they seem to be the highest quality and strongest design.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Anyone got more pictures?


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

JD 4120 50hp. we have a 10 ft protec rubber edge pusher, And we run a 6 ft bush hog back blade.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is my latest toy


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*?*



dmax08;1137230 said:


> Here is my latest toy


Could not make it out, is it a white pick-up in a snow squaw ?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Case tractor*

One of two units this one has 7.5 boss front blade w/wings 6' rear blade for cleaning parking spaces prep/cleanup, the other unit ( not pictured ) is the same make and model with same front blade and a 16' ebling rear blade for plowing large areas


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

nice tractors!


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's some pics of our small tractor that we use for sidewalks and trapped areas. It is just 44" wide with a 54" hydraulic angle plow and a rubber cutting edge. Hydrostatic trans with a 48" box blade on the back and we're rolling. 
We also have a 47" blower for the front for when the banks get too high beside the walks to roll it off with a plow. We've used it for about two whole days already this season. 
We have completely worn out one plow on it already so we used the moldboard off the old plow to make wings for the new one. We are 7' wide with wings and with the back blade for trapped areas my brother can plow really small lots faster than I can with a pickup.
We even built a spray bar for the back of the blade and can put a small tank on the blade for anti icing sidewalks.
We do tons of sidewalks, some small parking lots, and a very few residences that are not very efficient with a pickup and plow, so this baby saves our butt many times over.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

trustyrusty;1142331 said:


> Here's some pics of our small tractor that we use for sidewalks and trapped areas. It is just 44" wide with a 54" hydraulic angle plow and a rubber cutting edge. Hydrostatic trans with a 48" box blade on the back and we're rolling.
> We also have a 47" blower for the front for when the banks get too high beside the walks to roll it off with a plow. We've used it for about two whole days already this season.
> We have completely worn out one plow on it already so we used the moldboard off the old plow to make wings for the new one. We are 7' wide with wings and with the back blade for trapped areas my brother can plow really small lots faster than I can with a pickup.
> We even built a spray bar for the back of the blade and can put a small tank on the blade for anti icing sidewalks.
> We do tons of sidewalks, some small parking lots, and a very few residences that are not very efficient with a pickup and plow, so this baby saves our butt many times over.


trustyrusty are you located in the Poky area??


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

No I'm over in the Twin Falls area. Buhl actually.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

trustyrusty;1142373 said:


> No I'm over in the Twin Falls area. Buhl actually.


Installed many homes in your area ( modular/manufactured) nice town. What was total
cost on your tractor w/ blades, we've been using a 543 bobcat for sidewalks


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I paid like $10,500 for the tractor and about $3000 for all the blades and blowers. When we started out 6 years ago this little guy is what put us on the map. We bought it as a hobby to do tractor work for people, like tilling gardens and grading, etc. That winter an appartment complex asked us if we could use it for snow removal on their property and so we found a good, barely used JD blade for $300 that we retrofitted onto the tractor, and we also bought our first pickup plow at that time.
Since then we have built up our route to the point where I've put in almost 70 hours this year plowing already in Buhl and Twin Falls. We run a sidewalk crew separate from the plows, and they haul the tractor in a trailer behind a pickup and have all the shovels, a big box of granular ice melt, and the walk behind spreaders with them. Then when the sidewalks are all clean they go home and the tractor tag-teams with the plows to bust out driveway and parking jobs.
This would hardly be cost effective to buy strictly for snow removal, but if you have other uses for it the rest of the year it's the absolute bomb.com for sidewalks and confined areas! It's so quick with the hydro transmission, and the visibility is so much better than an ATV. We put fluid in the rear tires and snowmobile studs in the front and it amazes us how much it will push with the wings on.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone else have anymore pictures?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I just bought a new JD 2305 with FEL and backblade to do our 1/2 k dirt road, and to plow out a couple of neigbors. My main rig is a '97 F-350, but it's getting old and tired so got the tractor for backup. It will also be used for other things around the property. I too am impressed by how much snow I can move with my little tractor. I actually used it to move the F-350 when it broke down in the driveway a while back. Pushed it like it wasn't even there.



trustyrusty;1142441 said:


> I paid like $10,500 for the tractor and about $3000 for all the blades and blowers. When we started out 6 years ago this little guy is what put us on the map. We bought it as a hobby to do tractor work for people, like tilling gardens and grading, etc. That winter an appartment complex asked us if we could use it for snow removal on their property and so we found a good, barely used JD blade for $300 that we retrofitted onto the tractor, and we also bought our first pickup plow at that time.
> Since then we have built up our route to the point where I've put in almost 70 hours this year plowing already in Buhl and Twin Falls. We run a sidewalk crew separate from the plows, and they haul the tractor in a trailer behind a pickup and have all the shovels, a big box of granular ice melt, and the walk behind spreaders with them. Then when the sidewalks are all clean they go home and the tractor tag-teams with the plows to bust out driveway and parking jobs.
> This would hardly be cost effective to buy strictly for snow removal, but if you have other uses for it the rest of the year it's the absolute bomb.com for sidewalks and confined areas! It's so quick with the hydro transmission, and the visibility is so much better than an ATV. We put fluid in the rear tires and snowmobile studs in the front and it amazes us how much it will push with the wings on.


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

here are some of mine

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116518&highlight=jd+2555


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

5603 jd with 14 team storm and the 3720 is a old pic that you can hardly see that has a vblade which is not on it


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

how do you like your 5000 series johndeere?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Works amazing. Tires are loaded of course but works very well. Just enough horse power for what we use it for.


----------

